# Brazilian Jiujitsu Footlock Defense!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2008)

This is some nice easy basic Achilles footlock defense there are a couple of
variations that I like better but this is good as well.

[yt]qpDwzkAfBZw[/yt]


----------



## masherdong (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice video!  Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Masherdong if you are not a member over at the Gracie Academy then by all means join up and you get their videos every month.  It generally has some pretty good stuff and they do not solicit for business all that much.

http://www.gracieacademy.com/media.html


----------



## masherdong (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool!  Just signed up!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 18, 2008)

Brian, were those Rorion's boys?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2008)

Marvin said:


> Brian, were those Rorion's boys?


 
Yes Marvin those are his kid's!


----------

